#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Viagra or Cialis - Any preferences

## RickThai

As I am getting along in years, I was wondering about Viagra and Cialis.  

Any of you blokes have anything positive to say about either?  Or do you prefer one over the other?

Also, can you get it in the pharmacies in Thailand without a prescription?


Thanks.

RickThai

----------


## Neo

Viagra/Kamagra is great when your drunk as a skunk.. so I've heard.
Cialis is more of a golfing weekend sort of thing apparently.  :Dunno:

----------


## Gerbil

I've no idea.

My knob is still fully functional so I've yet to try any pharmaceutical aids.  :bananaman:

----------


## can123

You should seek medical advice as to which, if either, would suit you better. A friend of mine, in his early forties, took a whole Viagra tablet before he had sex with a woman who was not his wife. Apparently, the sex was very good but he still had the erection hours after and could not return home until late.

----------


## kingwilly

Never tried either, but both are available in thailand. Seeing a doctor is probably a good idea.

----------


## Gerbil

> Seeing a doctor is probably a good idea.


Preferably an open minded one with big tits and a short skirt.  :bunny3:

----------


## kingwilly

I'm not that fussy, small tits are also ok.

----------


## poorfalang

Try and find a better looking woman  :mid:

----------


## withnallstoke

I've heard it depends on whether giving or recieving.
Giving - viagra.
Recieving - cialis + a butt plug.

----------


## crocman

From very limited experience I found cialis to be the better of the two.Tried Viagra once and got such a whopping headache sex was right off the to do list,no such problem with Cialis.readily available over the counter.

----------


## RickThai

Thanks for the information (exp Crocman).  One of the interesting side effects (or so I've been told) is that the sex is actually much better (for you and the woman).

As for myself, I generally have no problem getting it up, but the sex sometimes is just not as fun (i.e. feels as good) as it use to.

Hence, my post.

Thanks again to all who contributed (serious and funny).

Regards,

RickThai

----------


## nigelandjan

Rick ,,, ahem " coughs uncomfortably ",,,,,,,,,,  a " friend " of mine told me Kamagra was the best idea ,, " he " also told me you need no prescription to buy it in Thailand .

  Tip ,,,,,,, negociate the price !!  dont pay the first crazy amount the chemist plucks off the top of his head 300 bht a tab can be soon gotten down to 100 bht   :Smile: 







Almost forgot , my friend told me that  :cmn:

----------


## RickThai

> Rick ,,, ahem " coughs uncomfortably ",,,,,,,,,,  a " friend " of mine told me Kamagra was the best idea ,, " he " also told me you need no prescription to buy it in Thailand .
> 
>   Tip ,,,,,,, negociate the price !!  dont pay the first crazy amount the chemist plucks off the top of his head 300 bht a tab can be soon gotten down to 100 bht  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Nige,

Thanks for the info.  I'm sure we all have ... ahem "friends" like that. (although I have never heard of Kamagra).

Rick

----------


## Dillinger

Kamagra comes in a sachet in liquid form Rick, and can be bought for 80 baht from the pharmacies up near Nana

Try one of those first, the Ciallis will keep it up all weekend as Neo said

The Pineapple Kamagra Oral Jelly  tastes the best. A friend told me  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well I know a " friend " who bought some Kamagra in tablet form in Khon Kaen .

He also informed me the sex crazed middle aged lady " he " was entertaining over the weekend , was velly happy and looking forward to  "  his  " next visit  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

I like Kamagra
Was doing a middle age tart last year and took one with a gram of coke.
After 2 hours of banging her arse off she had to retire "hurt".

----------


## superman

> A* friend of mine*, in his early forties, took a whole Viagra tablet before he had sex with a woman who was not his wife. Apparently, the sex was very good but he still had the erection hours after and could not return home until late. __________________


Was your dinner in the oven ?

----------


## the dogcatcher

"Dinner's in the dog"
Apparently so was his dick.

----------


## Eliminator

All of the Kamegra, Ciallis and Viagra you buy down Sukhumvit way is just COPIES of the real thing. To get the real deal, you must get a prescription first, these are ALL controlled substances. 

  The real Viagra or whatever is very expensive here in Thailand but you can get Sidegra (Thai version of Viagra) in any of the Thai Government Pharmaceutical_ Organization offices. It was all over the internet months ago. They listed the prices of 25 baht for 50 mg and 45 baht for the 100mg tablets. You still have to get a prescription_ before you buy.

----------


## DrAndy

> As for myself, I generally have no problem getting it up, but the sex sometimes is just not as fun (i.e. feels as good) as it use to.


generally, oh well....

I am not sure that a tablet will make sex better, or fun

that is more a psychological thing

all the tabs do is make your dick erect

----------


## Rural Surin

I believe there's a Thai herbal equivalent....better and healthier.
Available at decent chemists.

There is an old thread here in the archives - about a year ago.

----------


## superman

> I believe there's a Thai herbal equivalent....better and healthier.


Yeah I tied it. It didn't do naff all for me but there again I have no problems and tried it as a matter of course. Called *Butea Superba*

----------


## pseudolus

> All of the Kamegra, Ciallis and Viagra you buy down Sukhumvit way is just COPIES of the real thing. To get the real deal, you must get a prescription first, these are ALL controlled substances.


Cobblers. Pop into the pharmacist between Suk 18-20 and they sell the real McCoy in there. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Sukhu...222.31,,1,4.23

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> I believe there's a Thai herbal equivalent....better and healthier.
> 
> 
> Yeah I tied it. It didn't do naff all for me but there again I have no problems and tried it as a matter of course. Called *Butea Superba*


Yep!
That's it - Butea Superba.

----------


## yankee99

Been using/abusing these for years.
 Viagra works in about 30-45 minutes and can last several hours. It will give you strong wood especially if you dont need it.

Cialis also works in about 30-45 minutes. It is suppose to last much longer but imho is not as strong as viagra.

Kamagra gel is viagra on steroids. It starts in about 20 minutes and gives a superman type erection lasting a few hours. I sometimes get heartburn from it.

Everyone is different. They all give me a stuffy nose. They all seem to give me good morning wood even if taken and used the night before. I have never had any fake pills. If they were fake they still worked.

----------


## nigelandjan

We have a  northern geezer at work ,, bit like Gatesheads answer to our Gravy Davy  :mid:   anyway he's a bit louder than life about 40 ( ish ) ,, because he knows I have Thai connections he assumes ( wrongly ) I have bags full of Viagra etc .

  Anyway the twatt kept pestering me for some free samples as he had never taken anything like this before and he was ( curious ) .

So I agreed told him I would bring him in 2 tabs tomorrow but he was only to take a half a tab as they were extra far eastern potency .

Then I told most of the other geezers I work with what I was gonna do ( bring him in 2 bloody great herbal skin + nail tabs )

When I gave him the tabs the next morn he got straight on the phone ,, in his best Gateshead accent ( "  Aww pet prepare yawself fawr a treat toowneet luv  " )) sniggers

So the next morning we was already for the load of bullcrap he was gonna come out with but no ,, he told us the truth , he took both tabs sat in the bath and nothing happened all night ,, while he is telling us we are all biting our nails and complaining about how our poxy nails keep growing  ,, trying not to piss ourselves ,, he is all innocent blesss him .

At the xmas do I presented him with a book to read in the bath 

Charles Dickens  ...... Great Expectations 

He is still none the wiser  :Smile: 

The old placebo effect never worked for him  :sexy:

----------


## rollsroyce

last year i bought some viagra from the chemist in soi,4 cost an arm and leg,like bloody talcum powder,  absolute shite,, tried some cialis 100 (10 in a plastic bottle) 300 ba, from the street opp soi4 crossing,  bloody hell, say no more, i think you can only get 20m in the usa,, am back in the uk my "bird" still talks about it, so next time out, i know where i am heading, and it wont be the rip off chemist shop,

----------


## nigelandjan

Another of my " friends " told me there is a great alternative awailable on Ebay 

The herbal ??  101 blue tabs .

He also told me you need to cut them in half as they are so powerful ,, apparently 38 hour bones ? 

Only £1 per tab no prescription

----------


## can123

> He also told me you need to cut them in half as they are so powerful ,, apparently 38 hour bones ?



Does this mean that I can use my thingy for uses previously unexplored ? Can I use it for making Papaya Bok Bok ? Our wooden pestle must have loads of bacteria in those cracks which have formed over the years and "penis pulped papaya" has a ring to it.

----------


## Breny

An articulated lorry full of Viagra was stolen in Pattaya, The police are looking for hardened criminals.  I get my coat..Taxi..

----------


## Boone

Cialis and Viagra have the same way of action. Cialis is available in dosage of 5/10/20 mg when Viagra in 25/50/100mg. Need to say that viagra works only for 4-5 hours, but cialis up to 36 hours! It depends on your preferences. I personally prefer Cialis Generika kaufen because the price is cheaper then original and the effect is the same

----------


## crackerjack101

Hello Boone, welcome to TD.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thanks for the info Boone, Mrs Bld is in for a fright just as soon as I get back from the pharmacy :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

> Thanks for the information (exp Crocman).  One of the interesting side effects (or so I've been told) is that the sex is actually much better (for you and the woman).
> 
> As for myself, I generally have no problem getting it up, but the sex sometimes is just not as fun (i.e. feels as good) as it use to.
> 
> Hence, my post.
> 
> Thanks again to all who contributed (serious and funny).
> 
> Regards,
> ...


One pop of "Black Ant King" tab and I'm like a dog with two dicks

----------

